# Fight!



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Not sure of the specifics on this, but it is an interesting video to watch.. :shock:

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/wmv/stationfight.wmv


----------



## Se7en (Nov 29, 2004)

What department was that? :roll: 

The three LEO's are lucky they aren't dead. Neither one of them can defend themselves and the "bike cop" the guy dressed in shorts is a coward. When the suspect first pushes the "napoleon" officer, the sally cop aka "bike cop" grabs and then hits the suspect with his asp. He gets clocked and cowers backwards to get his spray but doesn't join in the affray. Then the idiot "bike cop" sprays the suspect in the small enclosed room with his O.C. Surprisingly it affects the other officers and "napoleon" now has his back to the suspect and was fortunate enough that he didn't get his firearm taken from him. The best thing of that video if its real is that the flacid "bike cop" gets hit with a chair. Those three a$$ clowns look like extras for Super Troopers.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

That footage I believe is from Maximum Exposure ... it's on SpikeTV. That has to be the most embarrassing footage I've ever seen... 

It's not like all police officers should be able to fight like Bruce Lee or Roy Jones Jr., but DAMN, that is scary... I was waiting for "Napoleon" to start grabbing the guy's hair and scratching him... the bike cop wet himself...


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a good training video of what not to do with your OC.

Scott


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey an arm bar take down would have worked lol lol lol ya if you beleive that one I will tell you another one. That fight took all but 30 seconds, imagine fighting for two minutes or more.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

One word-TASER!!!!


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

That's why guns should not be in the booking room.


----------



## thumper2168 (Sep 10, 2003)

Thats why you treat everyone with respect, not kiss their ass but treat them as you would treat someones elses family. Your right about the guns,,, could have gone down hill where all three were shot. Most fights are won or lost in the first ten seconds.... Capstun is not the end all....


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Maybe they could have controled the suspect if the bike cop didn't hose down everybody including the two cops. What kind of baton strike was that? The WWE running clothes line baton strike. It started one on one then went to 3 on 1 then thanks to the bike cop it was 1 on none. Their lucky the guy ain't running out the front door of the station. Jeez. Training is so important.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

What is the woman yelling in the background? "Watch the......"? WTF


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!

Three cops-one suspect. At very least the old technique of "pig pile" would have ended this in under 12.5 seconds. Instead "bike-baby" (aka useless-ass) chooses to fill his diaper.
:shock: 
very careful review shows third officer in room did go low and knock suspect back into wall, and shows "Napolean" took 3-4 shots while staying in the fight. All the while bike-bozo continues to make stupid moves or none at all. What a mess. 
:roll: 
We used to do this nearly every night at the V.A. and everybody finished the shift and came in for the next round. 
8)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You guys have it all wrong. They should have left the room, and tossed in some stun grenades....that would have been the best solution yet.

:twisted:


----------

